# Kangertech tank and TC



## Nick (30/8/15)

Evening guys.. just a quick one.. are the coils that come with the Kangertech tank TC compatible. .especially with regards to the 15-60 watt OCC ones that come with the kit.. I see on the eleaf 40w in TC mode has NI next to the temp.. does this mean nickel coils.. I tried it earlier and the vape was really good ... but then being a newbie thought I best check before I blow my tank...


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/8/15)

Only the kanger nickel coils is TC compatible.Not the standard occ coils


----------



## Nick (30/8/15)

Oops.. but it tasted so good.. ok best build some nickel coils soon...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/9/15)

I just checked my TC 40 with my Subtank Mini with a nickel build vs my Billow v2 with kanthal. It seems to fire it at full power with the kanthal build, where I would have expected it to switch automagically. The display only gets to 21 degrees Celcius.

I expect that you might end up frying the normal OCC coils when the mod is on TC mode. As far as I know the normal OCC coils are rated at 15-30W for the 0.5 ohm and 12-25W for the 1.2 ohm.
The OCC coils are available in Ni 200 if you prefer using pre-made vs the 'roll your own' route.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Absolem (1/9/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I just checked my TC 40 with my Subtank Mini with a nickel build vs my Billow v2 with kanthal. It seems to fire it at full power with the kanthal build, where I would have expected it to switch automagically. The display only gets to 21 degrees Celcius.
> 
> I expect that you might end up frying the normal OCC coils when the mod is on TC mode. As far as I know the normal OCC coils are rated at 15-30W for the 0.5 ohm and 12-25W for the 1.2 ohm.
> The OCC coils are available in Ni 200 if you prefer using pre-made vs the 'roll your own' route.



"automagically", lol . thanks for the informative post


----------

